# Just wanted to introduce myself and my dog



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

I've been reading through the forum the last couple weeks ever since I got a havanese. I just wanted to say hi and introduce Avery my little sweetie.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and Avery is very adorable. We will want to see lots of pictures and know everything about the little guy, and of course you too. Glad to see you here and will you be showing Avery or not? There are several others that might have fun with playdays down your way.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

:wave::welcome: Avery is soooo cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group. Avery is a cutie pie and we look forward to seeing and hearing a lot more about him. Enjoy every minute (well almost every minute) with your new little boy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome. Avery is absolutely adorable. I love the eyebrows!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome - I agree with Nancy - Your Avery is so cute. Congratulations on your first Havanese, you'll soon be as nutty as we are about them. There is a ton of advice posted in older threads, so if you have questions just use the search feature. If that doesn't answer your specific one, please post and you'll get lots of info.

Also, did I mention that we love pictures? Lots of them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome; to our crazy Hav-world, you're going to love it here. Especially with such a very cute subject to talk about. Love his :eyebrows:


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Aww! How cute! That's what I imagine Molly must have looked like as a pup!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Avery is quite the cutie! Welcome aboard!


----------



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

What a great name! How much does your little guy weigh- they look so tiny! Enjoy your furbaby- we get our puppy in a couple of weeks and are very excited!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum and Avery is a handsome little fela.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome, Avery is a cute little guy. You will love all the info you get on this site...and the pics and videos. It becomes addictive to sign on and see new things. Enjoy Avery...there is no other breed like the Neezers!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome. Avery is a doll.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome! Avery sure is a cutie patootie! :welcome:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome:. Avery is very cute. You are in for lots of fun.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: to the Forum! Your Avery is so cute and I love the eyebrows!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome welcome!! Your Avery is absolutely adorable!!! Cant wait to see more pictures and get more stories!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome. Avery looks like a sweetie. We love eyebrows on the forum and hope to see lots more of Avery's.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Avery!


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I can tell we are in good company. One thing I would like to say is that she is growing so fast. It's been a little bit over a month and shes like doubled in size at 3.5 lbs. And I can't believe how quick she is learning. I was able to get her to sit and lay down in the first week. Potty trainings been a bit tough but we are getting there. :frusty: She has found a nice cozy place under the bed.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!! What great photos of your cutie pie. She's adorable!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm looking to seeing many more pictures of Avery as she grows!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

We would like to send a :welcome:warm welcome to Avery and her familiy.
We also had a cute puppie named Avery in our A-litter. (Unfortunatelly they chanched her name in Maja)


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

:welcome::welcome::welcome:

Guapo wishes she was closer...


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome to you and Avery! Have lots of fun together, not to mention kisses and cuddles.

Suzy and Cazzie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter was groomed for the first time today! He was exhausted but happy to be home. Now he's snoozing! He's such a sweetie.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the forum Avery and your family!:wave: 

:wave: Welcome to the forum Scooter and Ann! :wave:

Looks like you both got cutie-patooties!


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

*New and in need of help*

Hi everyone. I am a new dog owner too, and I must be doing something wrong!:frusty: I got MoJo when he was 6 months old; he is now 7 months. He was raised on a farm, with no schedule and paper trained. He ate when he wanted and pottied whenever. 
I brought him home, took him to his "potty" place. He is not in a kennel, but in the kitchen area only. I took him out after meals, in the morning, and about every 2 hrs. He was doing pretty well, so I gave him more access. As af NOW....he has had an "accident" in every room! He is now back in the kitchen. This makes us very sad because my children don't get to play with him like they want to!
Please help so MoJo can be free!
Thanks from desperate Havanese mom Shannon


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, Scooter is a litte doll.

Shannon, There is a lot of info on this forum about potty training. You can do a search and find some good information. I think it would be wise to use a crate so he doesn't have any more accidents. It just takes time.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Duh...I forgot....Welcome to the new Moms and babies:whoo: You will love this site.


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

Avery is doing better with potty training. She has her own funny way of telling me that she has to go out for number 2. But for number ones shes hit and miss on the pee pads. But crate training has really helped. Good luck

Thomas


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my does Scooter look adorable or what? Great grooming - just makes me want to pick him up and give him puppy cuddles.

Shannon - Mojo hasn't been with you long enough to be reliable for potty training. There are some great threads (use the search feature for "potty training"). In a nutshell, you've got to keep him in a confined area until he's reliable. Use a crate for sleeping at night, carry him out for morning potty, and then 15 minutes after water and about 30 minutes after food. Also when I start retraining, I set the timer and take them out every hour. If you need to be gone during the day, many set up pee pads or litter. Just make sure it's closer to the door you take him out rather than the living portion of your home if possible. Another great idea some people have used is to train their dogs to ring a bell when they need out for business. It's going to take a while, but if you have patience and persistence, it will get better.

Also, I don't recall if you said he was neutered, but if not, that may be some of the problem. Things can improve tremendously after a neuter.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thomas, Avery is a cutie pie. It was easy to know when Cicero had to go poop because he turns and hunts and moves trying to find the exact spot.  I would just say NO, potty outside -- and take him out....and it still takes him a while finding the right spot!! You can buy a tray that the pee pads fit in and I think that helps since they have to step into the tray -- and it contains it. Cicero is doing great and now only uses his pad about once a week if I'm not around to open the door. He will not poop where he pees....and now knows there is no question about going outside for that. Just keeping working with Avery and she will get better each week.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. MoJo is neutered, and thats when things got worse. He got kennel cough and is not eating on schedule. That makes it harder. I will try not to lose my patience!


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

Avery does have a pee pad holder. One thing I've noticed is that I have to change the pad constantly as once she smells pee she'll go somewhere else. Maybe its the generic pads I'm using.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

*Training MoJo*



MoJoBoy said:


> Thanks for the tips. MoJo is neutered, and thats when things got worse. He got kennel cough and is not eating on schedule. That makes it harder. I will try not to lose my patience!


OK, one more thing. Since this is my very first dog I am sure it is my fault and not his. I have been talking to other dog owners and they say " well she was trained in 3 days...one week...etc" so I assumed at one month it would be a done deal! MoJo also doesn't have any problem peeing where he sleeps.... god help me! Thank you for letting me vent.

Shannon from Canada


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Shannon, Welcome! You will find much help on this forum by doing a search on potty training troubles. I have learned so much. Havs can be difficult to train and that is one thing breeders and Hav sites warn prospective owners about. It is so tragic to see a young Hav end up in rescue or in a shelter because their owners weren't patient or willing to work with them. I know of a little Bichon who is now being kept in the owners' garage because she wet on the carpeting in their new house! This makes me so sad!  Havs and other doggies related to them are really babies for a long time and have little bladders. Initially I had very good luck training my Caz because I took him out consistently. He is now 14 months old and I considered him fully trained. However, I had surgery in April and then was laid up for a while. He sensed something was amiss and showed his anxiety by beginning to wet in the house, particularly on the dining room carpet! Now that I am pretty much back to normal he is too. What I mean to say is that these little guys take alot of patience but they will get there. Then, for some reason or another, when you think you're there, they will break their training. You must be patient and willing to clean up the messes and not get too uptight, then start again. What I did with this potty relapse, was keep Cazzie with me in the house at all times, using a leash if I needed. That way he couldn't sneak away to be naughty. This was a tip I got from another thread. Do search the threads to get advice. This is a terrific forum and we all want to help so that you and your furbaby will have happiness and love for years to come!
Suzy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Scooter is sooooooooooo darn cute!! Look at all those curls!

Shannon, welcome to you and to Mojo!  Ah yes, the "MY dog was trained in 3 days, 1 week, 10 days..." thing. Made me feel a little frustrated too when my little Ricky wasn't quite reliable even at 6 months! :frusty: It took LOTS of patience and consistency, which wasn't always what happened. There are 5 of us here and my teens weren't always 'on the ball' when I wasn't around so it was difficult and not Ricky's fault at all. 

Definitely keep Mojo conatined - even though it's no fun for the kids or for you, I totally understand that - and leashing to you waist/belt is a great idea for making sure he doesn't sneak off somewhere. It sounds like you are having to undo the lack of training he got before joining your family, so it's going to take some time. At 7 months, Ricky was almost 100% reliable. We got another Hav, Sammy, a month later and he was just trained differently. He was 8 months at the time and it took a LONG time for him to 'get it' and even now, a whole year later, at almost two years of age, Sammy will sneak a pee in the house almost every day. :frusty: sigh........ 

There are no carpets in our house exc. a couple of bathroom rugs and they get peed one more times than not!  Hopefully, you will find some tips in the other threads we have about that. Havs are definitely not Labs or Goldens that seem to be trained in days, but boy, I'd take another Hav any day in spite of that! lol


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Your fur babies are just ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Marj I feel for you with Sammy. My rescue Maltese is still sneaking pees in the house and he's two as well. I'm almost tempted to start another thread, "Sympathy for those that refuse to be housebroken". LOL


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*How Cute!*

Welcome. Avery is adorable. These dogs are simply wonderful. I have an eight month old boy named Toby. He is my first Havanese and I am hooked. I have always had Shih Tzus and still have one female. But I must say he is the most affectionate and wonderful dog I have had and I have had a dog in my life for a very long time.

Peggy


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Peggy - I'm not sure I found your introduction post, so Welcome to the Forum. Can't wait until you figure out how to upload a photo for your avatar so that we can see Toby. What a sweet name. They really are a fabulous, affectionate breed. What made you switch from Shih Tzus?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome Welcome! Avery is adorable!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the name! He's such a cutie. Welcome to the forum!

Connie and Mijo


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

Avery went to the groomer the first time. Not one of her happiest moment. She was one unhappy camper. Guess we will have to work on that and I will have to make sure she doesn't matt as much. But now she is so pretty. I ordered a buttercomb and some leave in conditioner hopefully that will help.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! She is absolutely adorable in her new do. Love her red bow.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh she looks so cute and ditto on the red bow. Adorable!


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

Welcome! OMG, Avery is precious! I've found this forum is invaluable!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaawww! Avery looks so pretty! I love those brows! Your groomer did a nice job on her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Avery looks so soft and adorable! The comb and conditioner should help some, but good, thorough combing is key. You'll need to go from the skin, right at the skin, and out to the end of the hair each time you comb Avery. You can do it in mini sessions and praise, praise, praise after each one.  My two don't love being groomed, but they do it anyway and know as soon as I say "All done!", they get their little pc. of dried liver. They go nuts! lol 

Good luck in keeping her matt-free and ask questions should you need to.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to all the new parents and fur babies! :wave: Trust me, you're gonna love it here!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shannon, I think I read that you got Mojo at 6 mos and he really wasn't trained. What you have to do is train him as if you just got a 9 week old puppy. Start from scratch. It will take time and lots of patience. I don't know where you live, but it should be easier with warmer weather, because you can get him outside more.

My Shelby is 20 months old and hasn't had an accident in many months. But last week she did. We got up one morning as usual one morning and I guess she just couldn't hold it til we got to the door and she peed. It can be the most frustrating thing, but you just have to be persistent and observant.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

*MoJo update*

It is POURING rain here today, so it is a perfect time to chat! Thank you to everyone for your ideas and calls for patience!

I am leashing MoJo to me when he isn't in the kitchen and it seems to be working. I have been able to stop him in the act 3 times and took him outside where he has finished the job. This is the beginning of day 5 with no accidents!eace: I expect one today, since neither of us want to go outside!

Someone had given me the tip to try Oxyfresh in his water for his bad breath. What is that and where do I find it? I am not sure if that is something we have in Canada, but I will check around.

Another tip I used from the forum is using bottle water instead of tap to cut down on the brown eye goo. That has been working too. The Winnipeg water is gross, so now the WHOLE family is drinking bottled water.

I have enclosed a newer picture of MoJo with this puppy cut. I think it was the first time he has been clipped and cleaned. What a difference! I am not sure which way I like him better, though this way is much easier to comb!

Thanks again for all your help. I also enjoy the great pictures. It is amazing how many "MoJo look alikes" are out there.

Shannon from Wet Winnipeg


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Shannon - Mojo looks adorable. :whoo:No accidents in 5 whole days! :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

MoJo is really cute. His photo looks like a puppy photo of Ivy's Gryff. I'm glad he's showing some progress in housetraining. Remember, patience is the key. He's still a puppy.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Shannon - don't give up. I would say it wasn't until Bella was 6 months old that I considered her "trained" and "safe". I did eventually get a bell for her to ring (it took no time to train her to use it). She wasn't very good at giving me vocal cues which was hard when I was in the other room. No she lets me know or bangs away on the bell! The bell is great too for visiting. I bring it to my sisters and she'll ring away.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Mojo is so cute! Good job with the potty training. Trust me you'll get there. I still expect Posh to have accidents on rainy days because she just doesn't want to go out (she's a year old) but otherwise she is pretty trustworthy. Actually, I'm going to get some pee pads for when the weather is bad so she doesn't go on my bed...

You're one of the closest forum members to me. Only about 7 hours drive time.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

mybella said:


> Shannon - don't give up. I would say it wasn't until Bella was 6 months old that I considered her "trained" and "safe". I did eventually get a bell for her to ring (it took no time to train her to use it). She wasn't very good at giving me vocal cues which was hard when I was in the other room. No she lets me know or bangs away on the bell! The bell is great too for visiting. I bring it to my sisters and she'll ring away.


What a great idea....thanks!


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Mojo is so cute! Good job with the potty training. Trust me you'll get there. I still expect Posh to have accidents on rainy days because she just doesn't want to go out (she's a year old) but otherwise she is pretty trustworthy. Actually, I'm going to get some pee pads for when the weather is bad so she doesn't go on my bed...
> 
> You're one of the closest forum members to me. Only about 7 hours drive time.


Almost close enough for a play-date!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww what a sweetheart Mojo is! 

I buy Oxyfresh but I buy it online from their online distributor... not sure if there are any stores that carry it...


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

Avery used to have the most horrible puppy breath. I got a tip from someone at pet store to add a few drops of lemon in the water. Seems to be working doesn't smell as bad as before. uke:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Shannon, your Mojo is so cute with his new cut. I'm glad he is doing good with potty taining -- and that you are being so watchful to help him. Cicero will be 6 months on the 16 and he has done so well. Of course we are home all the time to take him out and watch him like a hawk. He hasn't used a pad in about 6 weeks and just when I was talking to DH about that last night and no accidents in ages -- Cicero peed right at his feet !!!! WHAT? I was shocked, said NO, and took him outside but of course it was to late. I'm just hope he got the message. SO, I guess they can have their moments. I will have to continue to watch him, but he has been so good about ringing his bell. Hope things continue to go well for you.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to all the new members /puppies! Adorable!
I also wanted to point out that when puppies are losing their baby teeth and getting their adult teeth (usually by 6 months or so) they can have horrible breath~ or....if they are poop eaters, watch out! LOL~
You may want to check with a vet if they continue to have really bad breath~~


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mojo is adorable in his new cut, Shannon! Glad to hear you're still hanging in there. It can take a while and really try your patience. lol


----------

